# I'm cuttin' myself off, no more cola!



## epicelite (May 13, 2009)

Suggest me some non-sugary beverages.

-Juice = too expensive
-Tea = Good but takes a while to make
-H20 = boreing lol


----------



## twisteddeeds (May 13, 2009)

squash.. spices up water


----------



## mrfatso (May 13, 2009)

then start with lemon tea, its sweet enuf and slowly move to rose tea/peach tea/lychee tea/whatever fruit tea and finally to green tea, i still hate winter melon tea though and bittergourd tea, who the heck invented these flavours anyway?

or if how about just ice chilled water? or coffee?


----------



## nutella (May 13, 2009)

cola... wait a minute


----------



## Smartpal (May 13, 2009)

TEA FTW! I have 1-2 cups daily.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 13, 2009)

twisteddeeds said:
			
		

> squash.. spices up water


Believe it or not it does not really exist stateside (closest thing is Tang but that is a powder and hideously sweet in comparison).
This being I did find it in a few places "world foods" was the usual section, hideously overprices but this being said the dollar was over $2 for one pound so that might have been the reason.


----------



## BlueStar (May 13, 2009)

On the latest discussions box on the main page this thread title gets truncated to just "I'm cuttin' myself..."


----------



## Jockel (May 13, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> On the latest discussions box on the main page this thread title gets truncated to just "I'm cuttin' myself..."


Yeah i thought the same and clicked the link hoping to find some emo-pussy crying for attention.


----------



## Domination (May 13, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> On the latest discussions box on the main page this thread title gets truncated to just "I'm cuttin' myself..."



I thought this was a suicide message lol....

Anyways how about diet coke (still unhealthy but a good start to cutting cola)? Maybe Milk? Or chocolate beverages....


----------



## Blood Fetish (May 13, 2009)

Just drink water.


----------



## SkyintheSea (May 13, 2009)

Never ever drink soda unless it's once in a long time, because it's poison to your body. Drink water, coffee, or unsweetened tea. You will lose weight faster and feel healthier. I know this for a fact, because I use to drink soda everyday and now I work at Starbucks, all I drink is filtered water or unsweetened tea.

Forgot to add juice! Juice is my soda.


----------



## Wabsta (May 13, 2009)

Jockel said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1

Ontopic:
I think, if tea takes to long, and you don't want to drink anything with sugar in it..
Well, then you have no choice but to drink water..


----------



## DukeDizko (May 13, 2009)

Crap...no one's dyin' in here? Why not just "sparkling table water" (->con gas...)?


----------



## arctic_flame (May 13, 2009)

DukeDizko said:
			
		

> Crap...no one's dyin' in here? Why not just "sparkling table water" (->con gas...)?



Sparkling water tastes horrible, because they add bicarbonate of soda to it to prevent it from being acidic.


----------



## DeadLocked (May 13, 2009)

I'm cuttin' myself......
...
...
...
Misreading FTW! //.^


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2009)

Jockel said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1
I thought the same thing XP.


----------



## DarkRey (May 13, 2009)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> I'm cuttin' myself......
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Misreading FTW! //.^


I thought it was one of those internet suicide topics so i came here for some Internet Drama


----------



## Brian117 (May 13, 2009)

Just drink KoolAid.

But don't add too much sugar. Or you can also just make it extra watery that will over-power the sugar.


----------



## BlueStar (May 13, 2009)

There's something about the "cuttin'" instead of cutting that makes it seem quite jolly though.  Like "Hey guys, I'm self harming lol"


----------



## DeadLocked (May 13, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> There's something about the "cuttin'" instead of cutting that makes it seem quite jolly though.  Like "Hey guys, I'm self harming lol"



Lol, picture it... 

"HEY GIAZE, WATCH ME CUT MAHSELFFS!!!  //.^"


----------



## Deadmon (May 13, 2009)

Totally misread topic, =|

Otherwise, good for you on giving up cola..as for suggestions, I can really only suggest...water.


----------



## Trolly (May 13, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sparkling water tastes horrible, because they add bicarbonate of soda to it to prevent it from being acidic.


Is that what makes it taste so bad? In Germany, all they gave me was sparkling water in bottles when I was thirsty. I was just like 'TAP WASSER BITTE' - met with puzzled faces. Horrible stuff :\.


----------



## Sephi (May 13, 2009)

AriZona diet green tea. you should try it.


----------



## Advi (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Islay (May 13, 2009)

epicelite said:
			
		

> Suggest me some non-sugary beverages.
> 
> -Juice = too expensive
> -Tea = Good but takes a while to make
> -H20 = boreing lol




Flavored water, buy orange to put in your water cheap and can be suger free, well at least better then cola.


----------



## epicelite (May 13, 2009)

No no, it is not the sugar.

I have too many cavities.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't take care of mah tooth's.

It is the acid-e-niss.

Coca-cola has corn syrup anyway.


----------



## Islay (May 14, 2009)

epicelite said:
			
		

> No no, it is not the sugar.
> 
> I have too many cavities.
> 
> ...


Banana milk  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , that will help em.


----------



## Salamantis (May 14, 2009)

Trolly said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about you people but I love sparkling water :/

Anyways, water and juice, that's what I mostly drink.


----------



## epicelite (May 14, 2009)

I hate milk! D=


----------



## Scoop (May 14, 2009)

www.izze.com


nothing but juice and carbonated water.  not soda but the closest you'll get, i only like the orange one.  they sell it at the grocery stores around here and starbucks, but it is the only good substitute.  no sugar no caffiene just juice and carbonated water


----------



## WW3 (May 14, 2009)

Sephi said:
			
		

> AriZona diet green tea. you should try it.


i must agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it rocks!
on topic i gave up soda for nearly a year and got back into it for the root beer :/ 
i likes me some cool aid  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i mean hey its up to you


----------



## toastert2003 (May 14, 2009)

Nevermind, I was thinking you were a big coke-head or something.

I drink lots of cola. It is bad for me.


----------



## Man18 (May 14, 2009)

I went with diet soda. trade sugar for salt. you get use to water. OR cut your Juice with water. saves money and flavors the water.


Water and Cranberry Juice is fantastic.


----------



## Scoop (May 14, 2009)

Man18 said:
			
		

> Vodka and Cranberry Juice is fantastic.



fix'd


----------



## Goshogun1 (May 14, 2009)

Congrats on quitting soda. I have been off of it for like 5 years, and its one of the best things I have ever done for my health. That, and quitting smoking. I highly recommend sparkling water with a hint of flavor. Crystal Geyser is the best brand IMO. I mean, you get that fizz, with no sugar, and a hint of flavor so it isn't just water. Also, cold water ain't bad at all. Boring yes, but oh so pure. Anyway, good luck!

Also, I misread the thread title as something else at first...


----------



## jefffisher (May 14, 2009)

be careful orange juice lemonade grapefruit and other citrus are much worse for your teeth, as is kool aid.
i drink tea lots and lots of tea about 4-6 gallons a day a couple of lipton cold brew tea bags with some sugar in a jug is almost no effort


----------



## Justin121994 (May 14, 2009)

lol i thought this was a emoo cuttin himself i was like wtf when i read the title.


----------



## epicelite (May 14, 2009)

LOL

What about those single serve packets of flavoring any of those good?
For like a bottle of water, but I could just put it in a cup. :3


----------



## Smartpal (May 14, 2009)

Tea with milk, classic british style with no sugar. Awesome. I add sugar tho. xD


----------



## Smatchmo (May 14, 2009)

Good for you! 

I stopped drinking soda a year ago & somehow lost 30 pounds within 3-4 months. I don't exercise and I made no other changes in my otherwise semi-healthy diet, just changed my primary choice pf drink from soda to sweet tea. My only conclusion is, I quit soda as my primary drink and I lost 30 pounds.

My teeth are healthier and have noticeably improved a few weeks after stopping sodas, yours probably are/will too. 


Plus, there's always beer & wine.


----------



## Blood Fetish (May 14, 2009)

Wine is quite acidic and bad for your tooth enamel as well.


----------



## Maz7006 (May 14, 2009)

Scoop said:
			
		

> Man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1.

Not exactly the cheapest way to go, but it tastes great


----------



## neveras (May 14, 2009)

epicelite said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> What about those single serve packets of flavoring any of those good?
> For like a bottle of water, but I could just put it in a cup. :3



This, When I stopped drinking super sweet drinks I switched to something called crystal light.
Tastes pretty good, low calories (5 I think), it's also fairly inexpensive and you can buy it
in large packages to make in a juice container.

Sweetened with Aspartame though, like other diet drinks.


----------



## epicelite (May 14, 2009)

I have nothing against sugar, only acid.

Also sweet tea is for fags.


----------



## NeSchn (May 14, 2009)

Do it, I lost about 10 pounds from stopping. Just drink Diet Cola, Diet Tea, or flavored waters. Thats what I do.


----------



## Sephi (May 14, 2009)

epicelite said:
			
		

> I have nothing against sugar, only acid.
> 
> Also sweet tea is for fags.


arizona sweet tea is great. you should try it if you haven't


----------



## YellowYoYos (May 15, 2009)

I do drink alot of pop/soda

Shits bad for you.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 15, 2009)

They really don't sell squash in the states? How strange!

And who complained that tea takes too long to make? It takes 1-2 mins (not including time waiting for kettle to boil) You lazy bum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I never really drink carbonated drinks unless I'm in a restaurant or something...


----------



## NeSchn (May 15, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> They really don't sell squash in the states? How strange!
> 
> And who complained that tea takes too long to make? It takes 1-2 mins (not including time waiting for kettle to boil) You lazy bum
> 
> ...



They sell squash in the US. My mom buys squash all the time, I hate it. Bleh.


----------



## epicelite (May 15, 2009)

Yeah why you say they do not?


----------



## Smatchmo (May 15, 2009)

Sephi said:
			
		

> epicelite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think a lot of Arizona brands use HFC instead of sugar.
for REAL sugar-sweetened tea


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> They really don't sell squash in the states? How strange!


Yeah we got squash son!





What a strange name for a drink concentrate. Now I wanna try some


----------



## Salamantis (May 16, 2009)

Sephi said:
			
		

> epicelite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I drink the AriZona Green Tea with Honey and Ginseng every day when I'm at school. It's delicious, and a big can costs 99 cents


----------



## epicelite (May 17, 2009)

Once again.

I DO NOT LIKE SWEET TEA.

No acceptions.


----------



## GameSoul (May 17, 2009)

Bleck. I drink water, a juice. I really like that powerade and gatorade stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Tastes too good to be able to help you out during workouts. I mostly drink it all before I actually do anything though.


----------



## Penrod Barker (May 17, 2009)

Try antifreeze


----------



## BlueStar (May 17, 2009)

epicelite said:
			
		

> Once again.
> 
> I DO NOT LIKE SWEET TEA.
> 
> No acceptions.



Exceptions.


----------



## Forstride (May 17, 2009)

Try Schneider's Green Tea with Ginseng and Honey:






It's amazingly good, seeing as I drink two bottles of it per school day (Thank God my school sells something good).  It only has 70 calories (Like most green teas), so if weightloss is your main purpose of no more cola, that's a great start.  Right now, I'm drinking that, and Diet Snapple Lemon Tea with Black and Green Tea Leaves.  It has 0 calories obviously, and tastes pretty good (It's a little bitter, but then again, my taste buds have been acting up.


----------



## Scoop (May 17, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> epicelite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




how dare you challenge his knowledge of the American language, it's you who are wrong Englishman!


----------



## Golin (May 17, 2009)

Off cola? Pssh, that's nothing. There's still white sodas, teas, coffees, boba drinks, grass jelly drinks, bean drinks, milk, juices, beer, hard liquor, and plenty of other unhealthy items to have.

I usually drink water anyway.


----------



## TornZero (May 18, 2009)

Scoop said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Detecting sarcasm and jokeism* The Englishman is right.

Also, antifreeze seems like a good idea. I should try some, too.


----------



## epicelite (May 18, 2009)

Firefox said it was ok.


----------



## zeromac (May 18, 2009)

milk god dammit! if thats not good enough add that chocolate powder stuff, its nice but not much sugar


----------



## epicelite (May 18, 2009)

I eat enough cheese.


----------

